# Pressing Vinyl to a 100% polyester bag??



## ruffliferescue (Nov 20, 2017)

Has anyone pressed vinyl to this product. 
I am a newbie to vinyl and worried about everything melting.... 305 @ 1-15 seconds seems like a long time but that is what the siser easyweed vinyl is calling for. 
https://www.alphabroder.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/prod-labeldtl.w?sr=1100&currentColor=


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Anything Alphabroder sells is made for decoration. Unless they tell you in the description do not heat press, you'll be fine.

Polyester is routinely pressed at up to 400 degrees for 60 seconds when sublimating.


----------



## ruffliferescue (Nov 20, 2017)

Ok thanks I was really worried. Do you suggest using a pillow and sheet protector?


----------



## tfike (May 2, 2011)

Biggest thing you need to watch for is bleeding, polyester can bleed through a transfer once you get over 290. The vinyl we use presses at 285 for 20 seconds and we've never had a problem.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

Siser Easyweed can be pressed at 280, just increase the time to about 20 seconds. I haven't had any issues with bleeding using Siser White.

400 degrees will only work on a white product. Any other 100% polyester color will likely show scorch or burn marks above 300 degrees.


----------



## ruffliferescue (Nov 20, 2017)

Good to know thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ruffliferescue said:


> Ok thanks I was really worried. Do you suggest using a pillow and sheet protector?


Depending on where you're pressing, a pillow is a must. Your vinyl application area should be completely flat without lumps and without sorrounding bag material getting in the way of a flat press. 

Sheet protectors are also a must, always, on any vinyl use.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TrueNorthGear said:


> 400 degrees will only work on a white product. Any other 100% polyester color will likely show scorch or burn marks above 300 degrees.


Kinda true, kinda not. All depends on size of garment, size of transfer and size of heat press. 

Ruffliferescue, If you ever find yourself needing to press this hot, check back in with us for advice.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

This might help. https://www.facebook.com/proworldinc/videos/1642038532482571/


----------

